# We delete knots.



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

We delete knots.
The groove is made by a royter.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice deletion.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It took me a while to actually see what you were doing. Apparently I can't see worth a darn anymore.

Excellent solution to a knotty problem. :thumbsup: Do you cut a groove the entire length of the board or just near the knot?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> It took me a while to actually see what you were doing. Apparently I can't see worth a darn anymore.
> 
> Excellent solution to a knotty problem. :thumbsup: Do you cut a groove the entire length of the board or just near the knot?








We do a groove from beginning to end.
We select a tree structure.
Surely we remove facets. 
Glue on lateral walls. Dense landing.
There can be cracks in joints. Putty helps out.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks like a good tight fit.
Is there a lot of sanding?
If you have to use putty - is it invisible or is the wood painted?


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

I will make video.
I will speak in the American language.:laughing:


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Russian joiner said:


> I will make video.
> I will speak in the American language.:laughing:


spaseeba!


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

It is simply technological process.
Glue should dry!!!


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Cool - and it was fast too!


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Is that Titebond brand glue? Looks just like my bottle only different wording.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Titebond glue, Makita sander, irritating phone calls interrupting things... Heck that could have been made in Tampa! :thumbsup:

Nice process. I will be giving it a try on some stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Titebond glue, Makita sander, irritating phone calls interrupting things... Heck that could have been made in Tampa! :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice process. I will be giving it a try on some stuff. Thanks for sharing.


Thx Jonhnie for your post. Now I know you do have Makita in the US. I was beginning to think it was just Australia. So many of the brands mentioned on here just are not in Australia.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

joesbucketorust said:


> spaseeba!


Can unspeak Aussie too 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

joesbucketorust said:


> spaseeba!






Perfectly!
The pure colloquial.
value of this word - Rescue you god. (Spasee vas Bokh)
We Russian too shorten the words.
And we will forget soon that they mean.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> Thx Jonhnie for your post. Now I know you do have Makita in the US. I was beginning to think it was just Australia. So many of the brands mentioned on here just are not in Australia.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Sure we have them, but they are pretty expensive so they are not a common thing for the home shop. Mostly they are found in commercial shops or those lucky few wealthy weekend wood workers.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Sure we have them, but they are pretty expensive so they are not a common thing for the home shop. Mostly they are found in commercial shops or those lucky few wealthy weekend wood workers.


Ok, I did my trade as a chippie so most of my tools, old as they might be, are Makita Hitachi etc

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Forgot to add!!!)))


----------

